# Concealer/Foundation Chart?



## JanineDesiree (Sep 6, 2010)

Okay I know someone here should know this... There's this site that lists all brands and their foundation/concealer colors and them says if you are *** in this brand you are a *** in this brand. Make sense? Well I need that site. I don't have it since I got my new computer. Help!


----------



## silentstorm143 (Sep 6, 2010)

I can only think of temptalia's foundation matrix.


----------



## lauraglou (Sep 6, 2010)

Here you go mega foundation chart - Online Spreadsheets - EditGrid


----------



## Junkie (Sep 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *silentstorm143* 

 
_I can only think of temptalia's foundation matrix._

 






Foundation Matrix


----------



## equus18 (Sep 17, 2010)

Camera Ready Cosmetics has one if you know what you are in MAC and want to know what you are in other brands they sell.

Foundation comparative for Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illuminare, Japonesque, Joe Blasco, Keromask, Kett, La Femme, Nixie, RCMA, Temptu, Visiora, Yaby.


----------

